# Gym Idiots



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

Well so far this week two guys have screwed up in the weights section
1) walks around the weights area giving the I'm massive you are not worthy of being in same gym as me look  he then proceeds to the Olympic bench and loads 80kg onto the bar ensuring everyone hears the plates banging into each other ,lifts the bar off the rest and it rockets down nearly choking him lol two guys helped him lift it off his neck and just walked off and amazingly he still got up with same attitude.

2) a guy on the preacher curl loads it with 2 10kg plates and 2 fives he them lifts it out of the rests tilts sideways and drops the plates off one end nearly hitting a guy in the foot as you can imagine he gave him the look of I'm going to slap you so hard, but fair enough the guy apologised and then put the weights back on the bar with collars this time 

I accept we all make mistakes at times in the gym but really , and then the the guys who think dropping weights or slamming them down makes them bigger lol


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

I haven't trained properly for years, but if I read you correct, He's benching 225 with the bar weight, and giving it the dead eye stare? I could max out at 250 in my day, which I appreciate doesn't make me Jay Cutler, but I would never give it the Pigs to market walk around the place. Preacher curls can be a tricky affair on your own, either with the EZ bar, or the straight. I was fortunate to be a member of a Gym, that although had it's share of Neanderthals, most of them checked their ego in with their bags. I guess things have changed. My favourite was the Armani crew who would spend 3 hours training their arms and wear shirts a size or two small, but would have legs like a carrier pigeon.


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

Lol symmetry is everything , I check my ego as well at my peak I was able to do 340 for 8 reps but I was training hard for a year doing all sorts of routines even then iI kept my head and have always had the attitude that we all start somewhere and there always someone stronger,that comes from training with an old time bodybuilder from the age of 15 for 3yrs


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

All gyms have there share of them. Even where I train, if they put as much effort into there training as they do worrying about there hair or there phone, as for there training well ego takes over, then bro science kicks in. I just put my earphones in and let them get on with it and concentrate on my training. Of course unless one of them has an accident then I would help.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

ivor said:


> 1) walks around the weights area giving the I'm massive you are not worthy of being in same gym as me look  he then proceeds to the Olympic bench and loads 80kg onto the bar ensuring everyone hears the plates banging into each other ,lifts the bar off the rest and it rockets down nearly choking him lol two guys helped him lift it off his neck and just walked off and amazingly he still got up with same attitude.


:lol::lol:

I knew there was a reason why I do my powerlifting at home


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

Lol the ****s who sit on the kit then text or spend 20minutes looking for their favourite track , I'm the same as andy just put my music on get in get it done then relax in the pool


----------



## tich (Aug 16, 2014)

I do the same no headphones just get on with exercise and blank everything else out as I do my reps


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

ivor said:


> Lol the ****s who sit on the kit then text or spend 20minutes looking for their favourite track , I'm the same as andy just put my music on get in get it done then relax in the pool


Yeah that's another one don't think they understand what a playlist is. To right mate try to get in and out of gym in forty five mins, less is more as they say. Some of them train for hours and overtrain thinking it will work even better. I've tried explaining it to some of them and said seventy percent is diet the other thirty percent is training, but seems to fall on deaf ears. Specially when you show them how to do an exercise correctly and controlled, they find it harder then resort back to there way. In some ways the fitness instructors I see are so young with a lack of experience, but they still don't pay much attention to how people they have given inductions are getting on unless I'm thinking wrong. But unfortunately all they seem to want know is the get big quick routine with the obligatory t-shirt muscles.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

President Swirl said:


> My favourite was the Armani crew who would spend 3 hours training their arms and wear shirts a size or two small, but would have legs like a carrier pigeon.


We have loads of these sort around here.
****ing tools.
Wearing shirts with really tight sleeves to "show off their guns"
Only people they're impressing are other mong tards.


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

what is it these days you walk up to a machine with no one sitting on it , then some goon comes over and says I'm still on that mate WTF ?

they seems to think if they are stood within 3 metres of it but not using it , its ok to chat to their goon mates and still own the machine

Sigh 

I think I need to join another Gym there seems to be an upward trend of this where I train 

It used to be if the machine is empty its free back in the day ?


----------



## alexharvey (May 16, 2013)

ivor said:


> Well so far this week two guys have screwed up in the weights section
> 1) walks around the weights area giving the I'm massive you are not worthy of being in same gym as me look  he then proceeds to the Olympic bench and loads 80kg onto the bar ensuring everyone hears the plates banging into each other ,lifts the bar off the rest and it rockets down nearly choking him lol two guys helped him lift it off his neck and just walked off and amazingly he still got up with same attitude.
> 
> 2) a guy on the preacher curl loads it with 2 10kg plates and 2 fives he them lifts it out of the rests tilts sideways and drops the plates off one end nearly hitting a guy in the foot as you can imagine he gave him the look of I'm going to slap you so hard, but fair enough the guy apologised and then put the weights back on the bar with collars this time
> ...


that aint even alot of weight lol
go tell him he should lift loads more if he wants to get big !!


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

cleancar said:


> what is it these days you walk up to a machine with no one sitting on it , then some goon comes over and says I'm still on that mate WTF ?
> 
> they seems to think if they are stood within 3 metres of it but not using it , its ok to chat to their goon mates and still own the machine
> 
> ...


Most gyms are like it now. What winds me up or used to is when your using a machine then a gym  Stands in front of you trying to be intimidating so you get off it. What happened to asking how many sets you got left or can they join in with you I mean manors don't cost anything.


----------



## tich (Aug 16, 2014)

Thats the way I think as well if machine is empty it is ready for me to use. See plenty of people coming into the gym I use and put loads of weight on the bars or pick up dumbbells that are to heavy for them they struggle and carnt do the exercise properly and they think it great I just shake my head and turn away as you can tell them but they take no notice


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

Best test is the shoulder bicep curl boys get them to stand with their back against a wall and their elbows touching then give them the weight they think they can curl lol they can't even get it to horizontal .

I was thinking of getting a t-shirt made the says "operate not decorate" with the old gorilla logo underneath lol 

I had a guy getting all irate the other week waving his arms etc etc trying to intimidate me into getting off so him and his mate could use it needles to say he got a dam god ignoring then he stormed off and tried staring at me menacingly good job I've mastered the F Off retard look lol


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

My pet hate is being on the rowing machine and having people walk *just* past your shoulders or standing *just* behind the end of the slide Grrrr


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

Never suffered that one I usually do the cross trainer and runner you occasionally get people stand near you but never enough to interfere with training


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

I've been an on and off gym go-er for years but for the past 7-8 weeks, I've been going with my two mates who actually know what they're doing in the gym and the difference is unreal.

Like some have said, get in, get it done and get out. Can't stand the gymLADs


----------



## Method Man (Aug 28, 2009)

That's why I fell out with gyms. My most recent observation is that just about any male under about 30 is also convinced they are MMA experts and can kill in an instant.

I train as and when I can now at home whilst my three year old watches a Fireman Sam or Octonauts marathon on the Nexus!

For you younger chaps on here, enjoy your youth because, when you get near to 50 as I am now, recovery takes bloody ages!


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

lol Listen to you lot of grumpy buggers  I never have any of this... worst complaint is a few of the young guns trying to lift too heavy and a few weights being left out.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

This thread just goes to prove that i am right in training at home using bodyweight exercises, too many fools in gyms these days.


----------



## krissyn (Jul 27, 2014)

Oh, good memories of 'no sweat girl' at the gym. She was a 9.5/10 to start with, and used to run and then row for ages, when she'd finished she looked as fresh as when she walked in. Then there was the strange girl who used to use a machine for a set of reps or a short run, then disappear to the changing room for 5 minutes, then repeat all evening.

I gave up the Gym when I got an allotment, the exercise digging more than compensated for the lack of weights - and I got a tan at the same time! 

Climbing was pretty good exercise as well, and really separated the men from the boys, bulging muscles counted for squat-all, especially working along the route across the ceiling. But best of all it was actually sociable with people talking to each other. None of that 'I'm using this' attitude, instead, a let me help you response.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Method Man said:


> That's why I fell out with gyms. My most recent observation is that just about any male under about 30 is also convinced they are MMA experts and can kill in an instant.
> 
> I train as and when I can now at home whilst my three year old watches a Fireman Sam or Octonauts marathon on the Nexus!
> 
> For you younger chaps on here, enjoy your youth because, when you get near to 50 as I am now, recovery takes bloody ages!


I am 51 now and tend to predominantly use machines. I really like to do longer sessions on the Concept 2 rower as it is an all-round killer.

I have never had the urge to go big, just to stay in shape. One thing I have long been convinced of is the benefits of doing slow and full extension reps with a little less weight. Slow in and slow out and control it properly.

You see too many Gym Idiots doing short explosive reps with big weights coz they think it looks good and they end up with massive bicep heads and sklnny forearms + weird looking **** LOL.

Get those weights all the way in and all the way out.

8" start to finish is not a rep !


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

Lol form over function all the time ,I just look and shake my head at the moves some of the guys do,I never had the desire to be big I just am lol I used to swim a lot as a youngster which helped broaden my shoulder and I just figures I better bring the rest of my body up to speed. It makes me laugh the carpet carriers you get after they've done one set


----------



## Jenny19 (Mar 18, 2014)

When guys have boobs bigger than mine it is not a good look! Nor is the lack of a neck and arms about 3 times the size of their legs!


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Whatever happened to "the perfect triangle" ? 

Nowadays it just seems to be roid pumped biceps and pecs and skinny legs.


----------



## vek (May 3, 2011)

i weight trained for about 15 years before a 6 year enforced break,& have just re-started & its the same as it was when i stopped. seeing guys doing half rep curls swinging so much with the back of their head nearly banging their arses,as others have said if they did them strict with less weight they would get better results.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Ive seen a couple of guys lifting 130kg bench press and they cant even lift a washing machine to put into a house lol.

Its not about the weight you can lift, its all about how you look! 

Im sure a powerlifter can lift more than Hugh Jackman but they can only dream of looking like him.


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

I blame this guy lol
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-Yd_FI6qyFI0/T3GOLXMNFNI/AAAAAAAAEEY/x-V9VvpWEeQ/s1600/johnny+13.png


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

I think it depends on the gym you attend, my gym is a ****hole spit and sawdust... as a result the people who train there are there to train! Not mince about and pose down and generally act the c*nt. 

When it comes to gyms everyone has different preferences; I tend to avoid all the large chains and hit the small independants. More down to earth members and far better banter too.


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

cleancar said:


> what is it these days you walk up to a machine with no one sitting on it , then some goon comes over and says I'm still on that mate WTF ?
> 
> they seems to think if they are stood within 3 metres of it but not using it , its ok to chat to their goon mates and still own the machine
> 
> ...


This happened to me today, I just replied 'Well I'm using it now'. He just looked blankly at me and walked away.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

GleemSpray said:


> Whatever happened to "the perfect triangle" ?
> 
> Nowadays it just seems to be roid pumped biceps and pecs and skinny legs.


Whats skinny legs got to do with the Perfect triangle? Its shoulders to waist? Agreed though, so little guys warm up or do legs....


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Whilst i agree skinny legs has nothing to do with a perfect triangle in the sense you are talking about, the vast majority of people who want to build a big torso don't realise that some of the best exercises to help build you up involve working the legs, deadlift,squat etc


----------



## Method Man (Aug 28, 2009)

kings.. said:


> I think it depends on the gym you attend, my gym is a ****hole spit and sawdust... as a result the people who train there are there to train! Not mince about and pose down and generally act the c*nt.
> 
> When it comes to gyms everyone has different preferences; I tend to avoid all the large chains and hit the small independants. More down to earth members and far better banter too.


100% correct Sir (I think we may have exchanged identical posts on a previous thread).

Unless there are people injecting stuff in the changing rooms, blokes being sick inbetween sets, occasional firearms drop-offs :doublesho etc. then it ain't a proper gym.

In essence, if there's a massive TV in the gym screening anything off the music channels then avoid it.

I met both the best and worst of mankind in my old gym. Taught me a thing or two about life I can tell thee :doublesho


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Just to add to the mix, the people who are strong enough to train with dumbells but not strong enough to put them back on the rack.... GAH!


----------



## Method Man (Aug 28, 2009)

Anyone know someone on synthol?

Hilarious stuff on YouTube.


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

I know a few guys who have used it but only during late stage dieting for comps.. idiotic though in my opinion. normally its because they have taken so much gear when they diet down they realise they aren't as "big" as they thought!! and have to re-inflate.

The other fools who take synthol are the lazy, who don't want to put in the work, alter their diet or be committed to developing their physique.. these are the ones on youtube!!


----------



## kmmfc1 (Jan 26, 2010)

This thread has covered a lot of my annoyances of the gym. Another couple of mine are guys walking about in the gym with their protein shakes and all-muscle-nae-strength bawbags that stroll around the gym lifting weights which my 9 month old would have a good attempt at lifting!! Oh aye, and wee boys who look perfectly normal for a teenager but then within 4 weeks are built like Johnny Bravo!!!


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

What makes me laugh is seeing 4 pages of drivel from a bunch of guys who are obviously not down the gym.

sent from my nokia whilst sitting on the end of the bench, in a packed out gym, with a row of dumbells by the side that I have no intentions of using, but just couldn't be arsed to put back as I may want to use them once I've finished checking facebook and other sites!!!.....<aaaaaaaaaaargh!>
:thumb:


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

lol hope you drop a 20kg plate on your big toe


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

Kriminal, if you call 18 years of bodybuilding and personal training not experience of the gym environment Id like to know what is.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

kings.. said:


> Kriminal, if you call 18 years of bodybuilding and personal training not experience of the gym environment Id like to know what is.


I think he is winding us up... well assume he is


----------



## den656 (Mar 30, 2014)

Just got in from the hell that I call work and have trawled through this thread, some of them are pretty funny, but everyone seems to have missed my ultimate pet hate, the muppets who think that to show you are really serious , when you do your reps ,then make sure you drop your weights onto the floor ensuring they bang like hell , that is my pet hate , you look round,and it is just some div vying for attention , I go to a chain gym,but purely so I can exercise , my diets pretty crappy , but at least doing three hours minimum a week of decent cardio makes me feel better for it .


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

I always think if you have drop it your lifting too heavy all it shows is a total lack of understanding the principles


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

J1ODY A said:


> I think he is winding us up... well assume he is


I think our friend needs to read the small print   :thumb:


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

ivor said:


> I always think if you have drop it your lifting too heavy all it shows is a total lack of understanding the principles


Ha I go to spirit gym that's inside holiday inn hotels so get a lot of people who don't normally do gyms but fancy it as they're staying there so a number of times I've said to people that they are doing things wrong or going to hurt themselves!

I just laugh most the time


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

I usually don't bother offering advice as most just get a ****ty on occasionally some ask about the exercise I'm doing and I'm more than glad to help 

Had to laugh today two girls where on the mats stretching out and this carpet carrier saunters over then looks at them to make sure they've seen him then starts doing pelvic thrusts the look on the girls faces as they left said it all FREAK lol


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

I love the ones who are obviously new to weight training. They explain to their friends that the next exercise is the one where you go like this; and then demonstrate it, as they don't know the name. Cool :thumb:


----------

